# Fanes mit 650B - hat das schon jemand?



## LockeTirol (16. Mai 2013)

Hallo Leute

fährt jemand seine Fanes schon mit 650B bzw. hat das schon probiert?

Wie sind die Erfahrungen?

Rein theoretisch bin ich ja der meinung dass das Tretlager dann zu hoch ist mit über 365mm.

Danke für Eure Berichte!

PS. Ich möchte hier kein 650B gebashe sehen


----------



## zingel (16. Mai 2013)

ich bin im Aufbau, aber muss noch auf die neue Pike warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (16. Mai 2013)

Ja, hab ich (174cm groß)! Ich finds super, hab aber nie 26er Laufräder ins Fanes gesteckt, hab somit keinen objektiven Vergleich.

Die Tretlagerhöhe fällt mir nicht negativ auf.

Momentan spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mal ein 29er Vorderrad einzubauen.


----------



## LockeTirol (16. Mai 2013)

Das ist ja interessant. Was hast Du mit deinem Aufbau für eine Tretlagerhöhe?
Danke und Gruß, Tim


----------



## Jocki (16. Mai 2013)

365 mm mit kenda nevegal und Fox float mit 160 mm


----------



## LockeTirol (16. Mai 2013)

Ok, danke. Das ist ja nun ganz schön hoch. Die Nevegal sind ja nun auch nicht gerade superfett.


----------



## Jocki (16. Mai 2013)

Ne, die machen eher nen schlanken Fuß. Wie gesagt ich kenn das Fanes nicht anders und ich finds zum Fahren genial. 
Ich bin jetzt nicht grad ein Physiker, aber ist die absolute Tretlagerhöhe nicht eher egal. Entscheidend ist doch wie tief das Tretlager in Relation zu den Radachsen steht, oder? Und das bleibt gleich egal ob 26er oder 27,5er Bereifung.


----------



## LockeTirol (16. Mai 2013)

Das stimmt, umso größer die Räder, desto tiefer sollte das Tretlager in Relation zu den Achsen sein. Wenn der Rahmen von Haus aus tief ist, passt es auch mit 650B. Nur die Fanes ist halt nicht wirklich tief und mit 650B sogar ziemlich hoch.

Ich habe mal geschaut, die meißten reinen 650B Räder im Endurobereich haben ein Tretlager -10. Das ergibt dann ca. 345 tatsächliche Höhe. Also 20mm tiefer.


----------



## Jocki (16. Mai 2013)

Könnte sein, daß bei meinem das Piniongetriebe dank der der zentralen Masse das hohe Tretlager etwas kompensiert.


----------



## zingel (17. Mai 2013)

ich hab die Fanes AM mit Pinion und da sind Nabenachsen und Tretlager auf einer Ebene. 
Mein 650B Laufrad mit Dampfhans hat einen Durchmesser von 700mm.

Die Tretlagerhöhe wird also ohne Sag ca. 350mm betragen.
Und das bei vo/hi 160mm Federweg.


----------



## Deleted 17878 (5. Juni 2013)

Servus,

kann man hinten die vollen 170mm mit 650b nutzen oder nur 160mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (6. Juni 2013)

Solltet Ihr die Tretlagerhöhe nicht abzüglich SAG messen? Das ist doch letztlich der realistische Wert. Durch den Federweg finde ich die Tretlagerhöhe der Fanes nämlich gar nicht so hoch, zumindest beim Kurbeln und in Relation zu anderen Bikes, mit denen auch Positiv-Höhenmeter gemacht werden. Mit einem Freerider oder Downhiller würde ich es auch nicht vergleichen wollen.

Interessant wäre 650B mit 170-180 mm vorn (z.B. Durolux) sowie 170 mm hinten. Durch die Radstandverstellung sollte doch der gesamte Federweg nutzbar sein. Oder nicht? Was sagt Jü dazu? Hat er doch bezüglich Tofane sicher schon alles probiert/berechnet.

650B wäre sicher eine gute Ausweichmöglichkeit, wenn der Markt tatsächlich 26'' nur noch für Big-Bikes anbieten sollte. 29'' wäre mir für ein Bike wie die Fanes dann doch zu viel, obwohl ich schon eine XL fahre.


----------



## Jocki (6. Juni 2013)

Bei meinem kann ich den vollen Federweg hinten ausnutzen, dabei hab ich die Achse hinten ungefähr in mittlerer Position geklemmt. Wie es mit richtig fetten 650er Reifen aussieht lässt sich halt noch nicht sagen.


----------



## Deleted 17878 (7. Juni 2013)

ja stimmt durch die variable kettenstrebe hat man ja auch noch anpassungsmöglichkeiten.

ich spiele mit dem gedanken ein fanes mit 180 durolux und 650b aufzubauen, ich werd mal den jü kontaktieren wie sich das auf die geo insbesondere tretlager auswirkt


----------



## Deleted 17878 (10. Juni 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> ... Wie es mit richtig fetten 650er Reifen aussieht lässt sich halt noch nicht sagen....



welche felge-reifen kombi fährst du denn?


----------



## Jocki (10. Juni 2013)

Flow Felge mit bisher Kenda Nevegal, jetzt ist der Hans Dampf 2,35 drauf.


----------



## Deleted 17878 (11. Juni 2013)

das wäre auch meine bevorzugte kombi, hans dampf auf ztr flow. eventuell auch einen maxxis ardent oder high roller.

ich hab übrigens antwort vom jü erhalten. mit dem 27,5 hinterbau kann man beim fanes die vollen 170mm nutzen, auch hinsichtlich reifenfreihait gibt's da keine probleme.

die geo bleibt unverändert bis auf die tretlager höhe, die geht 19mm nach oben. das bedeutet von 354mm auf 373mm. in relation zu den naben bleibt die höhe gleich, aber 373mm ist schon hoch. zum vergleich beim speci enduro 29 ist das tretlager auf 335mm bei 29 zoll. das sind fast 4 cm !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (11. Juni 2013)

Das kann nicht stimmen denke ich. Der Radius Unterschied ist ja nur 11mm, oder?


----------



## hasardeur (11. Juni 2013)

1 '' = 2,54 cm

27,5'' - 26'' = 1,5 ''

1,5 x 2,54 = 3,81 cm (Durcmesser)

3,81 / 2 = 1,905 cm (Radius)


----------



## LockeTirol (11. Juni 2013)

Das ist so nicht richtig.

26" hat 559mm
650B hat 584mm
29" hat 622mm

Felgendurchmesser und der Reifen bleibt glaich. Also sind es 12,5mm radial. Meine vorher angegebenen 11 stimmen halt auch nicht...


----------



## hasardeur (12. Juni 2013)

Hast Recht. 26'' ist der ungefähre Außendurchmesser des Reifens. Bin ich zu naiv heran gegangen.....aber ich war wohl nicht allein damit


----------



## Birk (24. Juni 2013)

zingel schrieb:


> ich hab die Fanes AM mit Pinion und da sind Nabenachsen und Tretlager auf einer Ebene.
> Mein 650B Laufrad mit Dampfhans hat einen Durchmesser von 700mm.
> 
> Die Tretlagerhöhe wird also ohne Sag ca. 350mm betragen.
> Und das bei vo/hi 160mm Federweg.



Passt ein 27,5" Rad ohne Probleme in die AM Strebe oder brauch man da die verstellbare Endurostrebe?

Bin nämlich gerade am überlegen ob AM oder EN Carbonstrebe und würde mir gerne die Option später auf 27,5" umzurüsten offen halten.


----------



## zingel (24. Juni 2013)

ich hab die EN


----------



## bikandy (8. Juli 2013)

gibts inzwischen mehr Erfahrungsberichte oder Bilder???


----------



## zingel (9. Juli 2013)

ich warte immer noch auf die 650B Pike, der Rest liegt bereit.


----------



## bikandy (12. Juli 2013)

Welche Version der Pike haste?
Könnte ich (zumindest in der Theorie) nicht die 160er Version nehmen und das Tretlager käme etwas niedriger oder zermüllt mir das im Vgl. zum HR komplett die Geo?


----------



## zingel (15. Juli 2013)

160mm / 650B / solo Air / beyond black ...sie ist auf dem Weg zu mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0Ger (23. Juli 2013)

Scheinbar wird es wohl auch ne 27,5" Variante vom Hinterbau geben. Ist zumindest so schon im Shop beim Komplettbike V3 gelistet.


----------



## Jocki (24. Juli 2013)

Interessant, ob dadurch dann das Tretlager wieder tiefer kommt.

Wobei ich nicht weiß ob ich das dann besser finde. Ich setze jetzt schon sehr häufig mit der Kurbel beim treten auf.


----------



## firesurfer (4. Oktober 2013)

hi,
Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken meine Fanes 2.0 auf 650b umzurüsten 
ev. allerdings vielleicht nur vorne u lasse 26 hinten.
gibts generell Erfahrungen zum kompletten 650b-Umbau bzw. auch mit 26 hinten ?? 

thx


----------



## sportritter80 (9. Oktober 2013)

firesurfer schrieb:


> hi,
> Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken meine Fanes 2.0 auf 650b umzurüsten
> ev. allerdings vielleicht nur vorne u lasse 26 hinten.
> gibts generell Erfahrungen zum kompletten 650b-Umbau bzw. auch mit 26 hinten ??



LRS in 27,5 vorne und 26 hinten ist auf dem Weg zu mir.
Gedacht als Tourensetup zusammen mit einer 160er RS Pike 650B, wenn denn mal endlich wieder lieferbar.

Laut meinen Berechungen dürfte sich an der Geo gar nichts ändern zu meinem jetzigen Setup mit 180er Totem und 26er.

Die PIKE wiegt halt 1Kilo weniger als TOTEM, zusammen mit leichtem Tubeless-LRS und Carbon Sitzstrebe sind schnell 2 Kilo abgespeckt, und das übern Winter


----------



## firesurfer (10. Oktober 2013)

sportritter80 schrieb:


> LRS in 27,5 vorne und 26 hinten ist auf dem Weg zu mir.
> Gedacht als Tourensetup zusammen mit einer 160er RS Pike 650B, wenn denn mal endlich wieder lieferbar.
> 
> Laut meinen Berechungen dürfte sich an der Geo gar nichts ändern zu meinem jetzigen Setup mit 180er Totem und 26er.
> ...


 
erschlankt 
liefere mal dann bidde nen fahrbericht 
danke


----------



## onra1979 (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin auch sehr gespannt auf eure Eindrücke. Vor allem würde mich interessieren, ob das Bike dadurch "hochbeinig" wird. In den ganzen Test wurde immer berichtet, dass das Tretlager der Fanes schön tief ist und der Fahrer dadurch IM Bike sitzt. Aus diesem Grund verbaut Jürgen auch nur eine Kurbellänge von 170 mm.

Ist der Einluss der 27,5 Zoll Laufräder so groß, dass dadurch das Fahrverhalten neg. beeinfluss wird?

Ich danke euch schon jetzt für den Bericht...


----------



## MarcellKueppers (16. Oktober 2013)

Gibt es schon Ergebnisse bezüglich Aufbau 27,5?


----------



## coaby (11. November 2013)

updates?


----------



## sportritter80 (11. November 2013)

es hängt im Montageständer mit 650B vorn und 26er hinten.
Wenn man es nicht weiß, fällt es nicht gleich auf.
650B liegt optisch näher an 26 als an 29.
Der erste Eindruck ist aber , rein von der Optik. Die RS Pike 160mm all black ist schon der Hammer.
Wenn mal diverse Restproblemchen, gelöst sind, werde ich vom Umbau und Probefahrt berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportritter80 (20. November 2013)

Hier ein paar Bilder nach dem Umbau auf 650B vorne und 26er hinten + diverse andere Umbauten.
Auf Grund von Dreckswetter konnte bisher nur ein Tiefgaragentest stattfinden.
Erster Eindruck:


----------



## juju752 (2. Januar 2014)

@sportritter80 : Kannst du mal einen Erfahrungsbericht zu deinem Aufbau geben? Danke.


----------



## lhampe (3. Januar 2014)

würde mich auch mal interessieren. Aber ist eh schon zu spät, das entsprechende Winterbastelprojekt ist schon gestartet. 650B Pike und Felge sind schon bestellt. Die Nabe ist auch schon organisiert. Endlich mal wieder ein Laufrad bauen. 

Wird aber noch dauern bis ich berichten kann.


----------



## slash-sash (3. Januar 2014)

... und mich erst.
Wobei ich mich frage, warum ihr dann ne andere Gabel einbaut.
Ok, es ist eine spezielle 650b Gabel.
Ich habe eine 180er Durolux. Und in die passt laut Aussage von Suntour auch 650b LRS. Also eigentlich könnte ich ja meine Gabel drin lassen und "nur" die Laufräder wechseln, oder?
Oder macht mir das die Geimetrie ordentlich kaputt?
Ich will vorne und hinten auf 640b wechseln.


----------



## rsem (3. Januar 2014)

Gibt's schon wieder ne neue laufradgrösse? 
640b ??? Könnte evtl. auch 650b mit nem abgefahrenen Reifen sein ;-)


----------



## slash-sash (3. Januar 2014)

blöden Smartphones


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (3. Januar 2014)

Die Durolux kannst Du zur Not doch ganz simpel traveln. Das geht in 5 Minuten. Oder hast Du gar eine TA? Dann kannst Du ja quasi "live" rumprobieren.
Mach bitte mal ein Bild von der Durolux mit 650B Laufrad und einem "richtigen" Reifen, also einen echten 2,4er mit ordentlich Volumen (Maxxis, Onza).Würde gern mal sehen, wieviel Platz da bleibt.


----------



## slash-sash (3. Januar 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Die Durolux kannst Du zur Not doch ganz simpel trappeln. Das geht in 5 Minuten. Oder hast Du gar eine TA? Dann kannst Du ja quasi "live" rumprobieren.
> Mach bitte mal ein Bild von der Durolux mit 650B Laufrad und einem "richtigen" Reifen, also einen echten 2,4er mit ordentlich Volumen (Maxxis, Onza).Würde gern mal sehen, wieviel Platz da bleibt.




Jo, ich hab ne TA. Aber bevor ich dazu komme, ist wieder Weihnachten. 
Nee, Scherz. Anfang der Saison sollte es schon fertig sein. Mal schauen.
Als Reifen will ich nen Schwalbe Muddy Marry-Nachfolger; Magic Marry?!; nehmen. Natürlich in 2,4.


Sascha


----------



## SebT-Rex (7. Januar 2014)

Der Magic Mary 2,35 passt auf jeden Fall in die DuroLux, Max Schumann fährt sein ICB so.
Anbei mal ein Bild von meiner Fanes 650B mit 180er Gabel. Trotz 360mm Innenlagerhöhe zieht das Rad ordentlich seine Bahn und wirkt nicht stelzig, ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es manch Tourenfahrer sogar besser gefällt. Handling und Grip überzeugen, generell würde ich behaupten, dass die Fanes mit 650B gutmütiger und flowiger zu bewegen ist. Ein Freund war mit einer Fanes SL 26" dabei, er hatte im tiefen Boden und bei nassen Wurzeln mehr zu kämpfen (allerdings auch andere Reifen). Ich bin mal gespannt we sich das Bike beim ernsthaften ballern auf trockenen und schnellen Trails macht, zum "entourieren" taugt es sehr gut.


----------



## Shimon (7. Januar 2014)

[/quote]
Und wieviel bringt deine Lady auf die Wage? Bin auch gerade beim Umbau, warte auf meinen LRS.


----------



## slash-sash (7. Januar 2014)

Ha


supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Der Magic Mary 2,35 passt auf jeden Fall in die DuroLux, Max Schumann fährt sein ICB so.
> Anbei mal ein Bild von meiner Fanes 650B mit 180er Gabel. Trotz 360mm Innenlagerhöhe zieht das Rad ordentlich seine Bahn und wirkt nicht stelzig, ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es manch Tourenfahrer sogar besser gefällt. Handling und Grip überzeugen, generell würde ich behaupten, dass die Fanes mit 650B gutmütiger und flowiger zu bewegen ist. Ein Freund war mit einer Fanes SL 26" dabei, er hatte im tiefen Boden und bei nassen Wurzeln mehr zu kämpfen (allerdings auch andere Reifen). Ich bin mal gespannt we sich das Bike beim ernsthaften ballern auf trockenen und schnellen Trails macht, zum "entourieren" taugt es sehr gut.



Hallo Basti.
Vielen Dank für deine Info. Denn das sagte mir Tim von Suntour auch. Und ich glaube, dass das eine gute Kombi ist; Fanes, 650b und der passende Reifen. Mehr hin zum touren, weniger zum ballern und flowiger ist doch genau das, was ich will.

Sascha


----------



## SebT-Rex (7. Januar 2014)

Und wieviel bringt deine Lady auf die Wage? Bin auch gerade beim Umbau, warte auf meinen LRS.[/quote]
So wie auf den Bildern mit dicken Reifen, Pedalen etc 14,1kg, Größe L.


----------



## SebT-Rex (7. Januar 2014)

@slash-sash : ich würde hinte etwas anderes fahren als die MM, evt Hans Dampf wenn du markenrein bleiben willst. die MM rollt recht zäh und hat hinten anständig Zahnverlust, vorne ist sie aber eine 1a Fräse!


----------



## slash-sash (7. Januar 2014)

Genau das ist die Kombi, die ich jetzt auf den 26"er fahre und aufs 650b übertragen will. Vorne MM und hinten HD. Außer, dass ich keine Latexschläuche mehr fahren kann.


----------



## Shimon (7. Januar 2014)

Den Basti seinen Dämpfer würde ich gerne mal in meiner Fanes testen. Da läuft mir das Wasser im Mund zusammen.


----------



## SebT-Rex (7. Januar 2014)

Shimon schrieb:


> Den Basti seinen Dämpfer würde ich gerne mal in meiner Fanes testen. Da läuft mir das Wasser im Mund zusammen.


Wo kommst Du her? Grundsätzlich bin ich nicht so eigen mit dem Material und höre mir gerne andere Meinungen an... Evt  ergibt sich eine Möglichkeit. Ich finde, der DBAirCs ist echt gut und besonders im Teibun holt er doch Erstaunliches aus den 150mm. In der Fanes bin ich ihn bis jetzt nur im Schlamm gefahren, bilde mir aber spürbar mehr Grip ein..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (7. Januar 2014)

Für alle Umbauer: Die Gabel ist ein ziemlicher Knaller und zu Unrecht noch recht unbekannt. für mich eine der größten Überraschungen seit Jahren!


----------



## hasardeur (7. Januar 2014)

Na dann bin ich mal auf Strassenpreise für die 35 gespannt. Wie ist das eigentlich mit Self-Service. Hat sich Formula da knauserig oder gehen die eher den RS-Weg, also Service Kits frei verfügbar, kein exotisches Werkzeug nötig und auch kein Garantieverlust, wenn man mal mehr macht, als putzen. Wie ist den die Steifigkeit der 35 im Vergleich zur Lyrik?
Habt Ihr vielleicht auch ein Bild davon, was bei der Fanes am Hinterbau ausgefräst werden muss, wenn man auch hinten auf 650B wechseln will?


----------



## basti1985 (7. Januar 2014)

Bin auch mit dem Umbau Gedanken am spielen , nur was benötige ich hinten für den Umbau ? Blick da momentan nicht so ganz durch. (v3)

-Neuer / anderer Hinterbau ?
-geht so ?
- was wegfräsen ???


----------



## juju752 (7. Januar 2014)

@supurb-bicycles: Hey Basti, ist es eigentlich ohne Nachteile möglich eine 27,5 Pike mit einem 26 Laufrad in der Fanes zu fahren?


----------



## SebT-Rex (7. Januar 2014)

basti1985 schrieb:


> Bin auch mit dem Umbau Gedanken am spielen , nur was benötige ich hinten für den Umbau ? Blick da momentan nicht so ganz durch. (v3)
> 
> -Neuer / anderer Hinterbau ?
> -geht so ?
> - was wegfräsen ???


wenn du eine normale V3 mit Alu Hinterbau hast, kannst Du einfach so umbauen. Je nach Reifen kannst Du die Radstandsverstellung bis ungefähr zur Mitte nutzen. Bei der SL (Carbondruckstrebe) muss am Yoke Halbmond förmig ausgefeilt (-fräst) werden, damit der Reifen ordentlich durchgeht.


----------



## SebT-Rex (7. Januar 2014)

juju752 schrieb:


> @supurb-bicycles: Hey Basti, ist es eigentlich ohne Nachteile möglich eine 27,5 Pike mit einem 26 Laufrad in der Fanes zu fahren?


du hast halt nahezu die gleiche Innenlagerhöhe wie mit einer 26" Gabel mit 170mm aber nur 160mm Federweg. Etwas mehr Luft zwischen Reifen und Gabelbrücke stören evt noch Feingeister, aber ansonsten hast Du keine Nachteile und eine leichte, gute Gabel. Mit etwas Feintuning wirst du die 10mm Federweg nicht vermissen!


----------



## juju752 (7. Januar 2014)

Ändert sich da nicht der Lenkwinkel, durch das andere Offset bei der 27,5 Variante?


----------



## SebT-Rex (7. Januar 2014)

Der Offsetwert hat ja nur bedingt etwas mit dem Lenkwinkel zu tun, entscheidender ist die Einbauhöhe. Ein anderer Offsetwert beeinflusst erst einmal den Nachlauf... Die Einbauhöhe wirkt sich aber auch auf Innenlagerhöhe, Lenkwinkel und	Sitzwinkel aus und damit massiv auf den Charakter und auf die Performance.


----------



## Shimon (8. Januar 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Wo kommst Du her? Grundsätzlich bin ich nicht so eigen mit dem Material und höre mir gerne andere Meinungen an... Evt  ergibt sich eine Möglichkeit. Ich finde, der DBAirCs ist echt gut und besonders im Teibun holt er doch Erstaunliches aus den 150mm. In der Fanes bin ich ihn bis jetzt nur im Schlamm gefahren, bilde mir aber spürbar mehr Grip ein..


 
Hey Basti,
ich komme aus dem Schwabenland (Stuttgart), also garnicht so in euer Nähe. Du bist aber gerne mal eingeladen die Trails in Stuttgart und Umgebung kennen zu lerenen;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (8. Januar 2014)

Kenn ich doch;-) wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, haben wir irgendwann ein Event im Schwabenland, da kann ich dir den Dämpfer gerne mal in dein Bike stecken!
Gruß, Basti


----------



## SebT-Rex (8. Januar 2014)

doppelmoppel


----------



## Shimon (8. Januar 2014)

Hey, voll gut!!!


----------



## slash-sash (8. Januar 2014)

Hey Shimon.
Da können wir uns ja zusammen tun. Ich komme aus Reutlingen. Was zeigen wir ihm denn?

Sascha


----------



## hasardeur (8. Januar 2014)

Basti, wie würdest Du den CCDB im Vergleich zum Vivid Air (2012er Modell) sehen bzw. den Unterschied beschreiben? Ich bin vom Vivid noch immer begeistert, doch falls man mal Ersatz braucht.....

Dann noch zum 650B-Umbau: Eigentlich wollte ich nur die Front umbauen. Für eine Gabel habe ich mich noch nicht entschieden. Da muss ich erstmal ein bisschen testen (die Helmchen Lyrik legt die Messlatte ganz schön hoch). Ist das Eurer Erfahrung nach sinnvoll oder ändert sich die Geo zu nachteilig, wenn man beispielsweise eine 180er Durolux mit 650B in die Front steckt und die damit höher kommt? Zur Not kann man das Teil ja auch auf 160 mm traveln, aber länger ist mir eben doch lieber


----------



## SebT-Rex (8. Januar 2014)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Hey Shimon.
> Da können wir uns ja zusammen tun. Ich komme aus Reutlingen. Was zeigen wir ihm denn?
> 
> Sascha


 Deinen Bus;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (8. Januar 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Basti, wie würdest Du den CCDB im Vergleich zum Vivid Air (2012er Modell) sehen bzw. den Unterschied beschreiben? Ich bin vom Vivid noch immer begeistert, doch falls man mal Ersatz braucht.....
> 
> Dann noch zum 650B-Umbau: Eigentlich wollte ich nur die Front umbauen. Für eine Gabel habe ich mich noch nicht entschieden. Da muss ich erstmal ein bisschen testen (die Helmchen Lyrik legt die Messlatte ganz schön hoch). Ist das Eurer Erfahrung nach sinnvoll oder ändert sich die Geo zu nachteilig, wenn man beispielsweise eine 180er Durolux mit 650B in die Front steckt und die damit höher kommt? Zur Not kann man das Teil ja auch auf 160 mm traveln, aber länger ist mir eben doch lieber


 
"offen" kann der CS dem Vivid das Wasser reichen, sehr ähnlich wie der Vivid geht der Verstellbereich von "Staubsauger" über "gutes feedback" bis "bockhart". Ich würde mein Setup als mittelstraff bezeichnen und dafür nimmt er besonders kleine Sachen echt gut mit, ohne dann beim abdrücken durch zu sacken. Ein echtes Plus ist der Climb Mode, da schlägt der CS nicht nur den Vivid sondern sämtliche Dämpfer die ich bis dato gefahren bin. Das Bike klettert gut und der Hinterbau baut trotzdem noch gute Traktion auf, dieser Mode macht auch mit einem fetten Bike auf flachen Trails Spaß. Ich habe mich lange gegen den DB Hype gewehrt und die erste Generation hat mich auch enttäuscht, aber der CS ist echt eine Macht und passt sehr gut zu unserem Hinterbau.
Zu deinem Umbau: Ich würde es nicht machen. Entweder du wechselst vorne und hinten auf 650B oder du fährst weniger Federweg vorne. Ich habe meine Fanes erstmals mit 180er Gabel aufgebaut und finde, dass die "Tretbarkeit" schon gelitten hat. ich bin meine Sennes vor ein paar Tagen in Latsch noch in einem 27,5/26" Setup gefahren und besonders bergauf war das Rad echt nervig kippelig und anstrengend zu treten (Bilder in meiner Galerie). Bergab konnte ich keine Nachteile feststellen, da war ich auch viel zu sehr mit Grinsen beschäftigt;-)


----------



## hasardeur (8. Januar 2014)

Ja, am Monte Sole hat man gut Grinsen. Wundert mich nur, dass es da schon/noch schneefrei ist. Am Reschensee liegt gut was rum...ich muss leider noch bis Pfingsten warten 

Dann ist meine Wunschliste wohl komplett: 650B LRS, 650B Gabel, 1x11 Antrieb.....kann man fast besser eine neues Bike kaufen


----------



## slash-sash (8. Januar 2014)

De


supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Deinen Bus;-)


Den kannst du natürlich gerne sehen Vielleicht bin ich ja bis dahin schon fertig und komme mit dem Bus. Aber nur, wenn er Alutech Aufkleber bekommt
Was würdest du nicht machen? Vorne auf 180mm gehen oder vorne 650b und hinten 26"?
Ich will ja 650b komplett und meine Durolux TA drin lassen. Müsste doch außer einem etwas höherem Tretlager alles gleich bleiben. Und das höhere Tretlager tut der Fanes glaube ich keinen Abbruch, oder?


----------



## hasardeur (8. Januar 2014)

Ich habe Basti so verstanden, dass entweder vo+hi 650B, dann auch mit 170/180 mm Gabel oder, wenn nur vorn 650B, dann auf jeden Fall eine andere Gabel (160 mm mit geringerer Einbauhöhe)...alternativ auf 160 mm traveln. Ansonsten "kippt" die Geo der Fanes zu weit nach hinten.


----------



## SebT-Rex (8. Januar 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ich habe Basti so verstanden, dass entweder vo+hi 650B, dann auch mit 170/180 mm Gabel oder, wenn nur vorn 650B, dann auf jeden Fall eine andere Gabel (160 mm mit geringerer Einbauhöhe)...alternativ auf 160 mm traveln. Ansonsten "kippt" die Geo der Fanes zu weit nach hinten.


genaus so!


----------



## Shimon (12. Januar 2014)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Hey Shimon.
> Da können wir uns ja zusammen tun. Ich komme aus Reutlingen. Was zeigen wir ihm denn?
> 
> Sascha





slash-sash schrieb:


> Hey Shimon.
> Da können wir uns ja zusammen tun. Ich komme aus Reutlingen. Was zeigen wir ihm denn?
> 
> Sascha



Hey Sascha,
da würden sich einige Sachen anbieten, ESNOS und die Trails herum usw. Wie schaut es in RT aus?


----------



## siversurfer (17. Januar 2014)

Hi zusammen,

stecke auch mitten in der Überlegung min Fanes EN 3.0 mit AM Carbonstrebe umzubauen.
Laufräder beide gegen 650B tauschen und entsprechend mein Marzochhi 55 Ti evo gegen die Pike 160mm.

Ich fahre hauptsächlich Touren mit Trials gelegentlich auf Flowtrails (z.B. Flowtrail Stromberg) und ab und an  
auch mal im Park ( 5 mal im Jahr in Winterberg, Willingen). Für Winterberg und Willingen ist mir
die Performance bisher ausreichend, auf Touren (selber Treten) könnte das Bike gerne leichter
und ein wenig straffer sein.

Ich denke bei touren kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass diese Setup besseren Vortrieb bietet.
Habt Ihr schon Erfahrungen im Park oder Flowtrails mit 27,5" ???

Da der Umbau recht Geld intensive ist, wäre die andere Überlegung zu sparen und später für Touren ein neues 29" Trailbike anzuschaffen.
Das Fanes könnte ich dann im Park mit etwas Robusteren Komponenten nutzen.

Micha


----------



## Piefke (17. Januar 2014)

Bevor du die Fanes so kastrierst, würde ich mir lieber ein Zweitbike zulegen.
Die Pike ist schon eine sehr deutliche Verschlechterung zur 55.


----------



## hasardeur (17. Januar 2014)

Piefke schrieb:


> Bevor du die Fanes so kastrierst, würde ich mir lieber ein Zweitbike zulegen.
> Die Pike ist schon eine sehr deutliche Verschlechterung zur 55.



Einspruch Herr Richter...Hörensagen  Oder hast Du die Pike schon selbst an der Fanes getestet? Und Kastration würde ich es auch nicht nennen, sondern Anpassung an die Haupnutzung. Vielleicht wäre auch der Umbau auf 650B die ricchtige Wahl, da die Fanes eben so gut hoch und runter kann...und dann eben noch ein günstiger gebrauchter Freerider für den Park (soll es von Alutech ja auch geben....habe ich mal gehört ). Zweite Alternative: Für die 5x Willingen und Winterberg die 55 und den 26'' LRS aufheben und eben mal schnell umbauen (sollte max. 1h dauern). Das wird wahrscheinlich die günstigste Variante.


----------



## un1e4shed (17. Januar 2014)

Sagt mal,
bei der Bestellung der Fanes V.3 kann man eine spezielle 650b Sitzstrebe verbauen lassen.
Wo genau ist denn da der Unterschied zur normalen, wenn man auch da mit 650b Laufräder fahren kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (17. Januar 2014)

Das ist durchaus ein größeres Projekt. Du wirst den Hinterbau einschicken müssen. Denn die Carbonstrebe hat keine Verstellung mehr. Somit passt das 650b Rad nicht mehr in den Hinterbau. Also muss Jürgen was am Yoke weg fräsen.
Keine Ahnung, ob du schon so weit in deinen Überlegungen warst. Ich will's nur erwähnt haben.
In einer Durolux z.B. kannst du 650b fahren. Vorteil: du hättest 180mm; evtl mit Absenkung auf 140mm. Und die neue mit LS/HS Druckstufe ist echt der Hammer. Ich habe meine 55 CR dafür raus geschmissen. Und gebraucht, wird die nicht die Welt kosten. Suntour hat ja nicht DAS Standing.


----------



## hasardeur (17. Januar 2014)

Ja, die 2014er Durolux soll sehr gut sein (probiere ich demnächst selbst). Insgesamt etwas straffer (als eine Lyrik) dadurch wenig wegtauchen an Stufen, verharrt nicht so lange im Federweg, wie sonst für Luftgabeln typisch und auch das alte Zugstufenproblem der Durolux soll nicht mehr spürbar sein.
2. Vorteil: 20 mm Achse.


----------



## siversurfer (19. Januar 2014)

Ja, habe schon mit Jü gesprochen. Die AM-Strebe müsste nachbearbeitet werden. 


Genau in dem Zwiespalt stecke ich gerade. Das Fanes zum Touren optimieren und schauen ob der Rest noch passt.
Oder genau umgekehrt. Das Fanes etwas robuster gestalten und für Touren auf ein neues, vielleicht sogar 29" sparen.


----------



## ollo (19. Januar 2014)

machen 27,5 Laufräder wirklich aus einem Enduro ein Tourenbike ? 

Da würde ich lieber gleich das Teibun als Komplettrad nehmen anstelle ein Enduro zu zerhacken ..... so aus eigener Erfahrung geht einem selbst das umgestecke eines 2 Laufradsatzes irgendwann auf die Nerven begleitet von ist dieser oder jene Satz jetzt der Richtige für Heute und das was ich fahren will... oder doch lieber der andere, sollte ich noch andere Reifen aufziehen von den 10 paar unterschiedlichen, die andere leichte Gabel noch rein ach ja und den Dämpfer noch tauschen  usw.   (man wird zum Teilemessie) . Dann doch lieber zwei für den jeweiligen Einsatzzweck sauber aufgebaute Bikes, ein AM und ein Enduro wobei sich beide immer auch in dem Bereich des anderes mit einem Bein wieder finden


----------



## siversurfer (19. Januar 2014)

Danke, fuer das Teilen eurer Erfahrungen. 
Hab mich jetzt entschieden. Es wird eisern gespart und dann gibt ein schön leichtes 29" AM
für längere Touren. Meines Fanes bleibt dann mein "mini Downhiller" und Bike für schönes Enduro
Biken.

Umbauen ist glaube ich wirklich zu nervig.


----------



## SebT-Rex (19. Januar 2014)

siversurfer schrieb:


> Danke, fuer das Teilen eurer Erfahrungen.
> Hab mich jetzt entschieden. Es wird eisern gespart und dann gibt ein schön leichtes 29" AM
> für längere Touren. Meines Fanes bleibt dann mein "mini Downhiller" und Bike für schönes Enduro
> Biken.
> ...


da musst du nichtmal deiner Lieblingsmarke untreu werden, erste Bilder packe ich morgen in einen eigenen Thread;-)


----------



## Shimon (28. Januar 2014)

Alllllles andere als ein Touren Enduro
Die Fanes geht prima mit 650B, ich fahre aber auch einen M Rahmen obwohl ich locker auch L fahren könnte.
Der Umbau hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## slash-sash (28. Januar 2014)

Mal Hand auf's Herz. Spürt man den Unterschied wirklich? Ich stehe nämlich gerade vor der Frage, ob ich mir die neuen Felgen in 26" oder 27,5" holen soll.
Ich denke, diese Seite ist jedem bekannt, oder?!?!
http://home.mnet-online.de/lowtech/ireifenbillig.htm
Und das macht mich gerade schon ein wenig nachdenklich.
Deshalb fände ich es schön, wenn du uns mal beschreiben könntest, was GENAU sich geändert hat.


Sascha


----------



## Shimon (28. Januar 2014)

Also:
Als erstes muss ich gestehen das ich den Umbau noch nicht solange habe und damit die Erfahrungen, Eindrücke sich auf meine Hometrails beziehen (Diese sind Schnell, Wurzelig, Nass, Schlammig, viele HM,kurz, lang).
Ich finde die Fanes ist ruhiger geworden, was bestimmt durch die Vorteile kommt die 650b mit sich bringt (stabiler in der Kurve, überollverhalten usw.). Jedoch ist der Unterschied nicht so groß das man sagen kann  das  Rad  hat eine neue Eigenschaft, Charakter. Was aber auch daran liegt das ich die Fanes schon länger im mittleren Radstand gefahren bin.
Letztendlich hatte ich BOCK auf den Umbau,ich kann Vorteile erkennen die aber unter dem Strich jeder für sich ausmachen muss ob ihm das Geld wert ist.
Ich hoffe das die Endrücke helfen, falls ihr noch genauer etwas Erfahren möchtet könnt ihr mir Schreiben.
Ahoi,
der Shimon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy (29. Januar 2014)

Shimon schrieb:


> Also:
> Als erstes muss ich gestehen das ich den Umbau noch nicht solange habe und damit die Erfahrungen, Eindrücke sich auf meine Hometrails beziehen (Diese sind Schnell, Wurzelig, Nass, Schlammig, viele HM,kurz, lang).
> Ich finde die Fanes ist ruhiger geworden, was bestimmt durch die Vorteile kommt die 650b mit sich bringt (stabiler in der Kurve, überollverhalten usw.). Jedoch ist der Unterschied nicht so groß das man sagen kann  das  Rad  hat eine neue Eigenschaft, Charakter. Was aber auch daran liegt das ich die Fanes schon länger im mittleren Radstand gefahren bin.
> Letztendlich hatte ich BOCK auf den Umbau,ich kann Vorteile erkennen die aber unter dem Strich jeder für sich ausmachen muss ob ihm das Geld wert ist.
> ...


 
du hast im rahmen des umbaues aber auch die gabel getauscht, oder?
dann könnten natürlich auch einige der unterschiede durch die gabel kommen!
(nur eine anmerkung von einem 650b gegner  )

lg aus herrenberg


----------



## Shimon (29. Januar 2014)

Mit der Gabel kannst du recht haben, wobei das dann eher für Rock Shox spricht als für den Umbau auf 650B, wobei die Fox auch mega gut war (ist). Aber es kommen die Unterschiede nicht nur durch die Gabel sondern schon auch durch die größeren Reifen, Räder (Bremst deutlich besser, geht besser durch die Kurve bla bla bla usw.)
Zudem geht es im diesem Teil vom Forum um den Umabu der Fanes auf 650B und ich möchte nichts verkaufen;-)
Muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden was er möchte.

lg aus Stuttgart


----------



## Ganiscol (29. Januar 2014)

Den Reifen hast ja auch gewechselt, oder?


----------



## Shimon (29. Januar 2014)

Ja habe ich vorne ist die Magic Mary und hinten der Trail King (der bleibt aber nicht mehr lange daruf, will nicht wirklich TB werden)


----------



## lhampe (2. März 2014)

So, mein Winter Bastelprojekt ist fertig. Hab die Fanes ganz modern als scaled sizing mit 26" hinten und 650B vorne umgebaut.





Folgende Teile wurden getauscht 
- Lyrik solo air 170 mm RC2 DH gegen Pike solo air 150 RCT3 
- schön leichtes 650B VR gebaut. Hope 2pro, WTP Frequency I25 mit Laser/D-light Speichen
- 2,35 Muddy Mary gegen 2,35 Magic Mary

Insgesamt so 200 gr. gespart weil die Pike halt leichter als die Lyrik ist. Das VR incl. Reifen ist nur 70gr. schwerer geworden. Insgesamt liegt es bei 14,8 kg. Mit der 150er Pike bei 650B ist die Geometrie identisch zu Lyrik 170 mit 26". Den Hinterbau habe ich von 170 auf die 160 mm umgebaut um die Ferderwege anzugleichen. 

Die Probefahrt heute ohne großartiges Feintuning war gut. Insgesamt lag ich auf der etwas zu weichen Seite und hatte einen leichten Durchschlag. Die Bodenverhältnisse waren recht weicher Boden, ohne cremig zu sein. In Steilabfahrten meine ich den Traktionsvorteil gespürt zu haben, jedenfalls hatte ich nie das Gefühl den Vorderreifen zu überfordern. Wenn man auf rauheren Stücken laufen läßt fühlt es sich noch satter an. Was davon auf die Laufradgröße oder Gabel zurück zu führen ist kann ich nicht sagen. Allerdings waren keine richtig ruppigen Stücke dabei, normalerweise fahre ich hier alles mit dem Hardtail. Mit dem Fully wird die Linienwahl zur Nebensache... 

Mal gucken wann ich mal in ruppiges Gelände komme um zu prüfen ob die 150mm ausreichen oder ich auf 160mm traveln will. Einen 5 mm Spacer unter dem Vorbau kann ich noch rausnehmen.


----------



## slash-sash (17. April 2014)

Seid gestern gehöre ich auch zur Gruppe der Fanes/650b-Besitzer. Allerdings zur Gruppe der Misstrauischen.
Recht interessant sage ich nur. Ich habe nur den LRS gewechselt inkl. Umstieg auf TL. Keine andere Gabel, keine Geo-Angleichung oder sonstiges. Ich wollte es mal eins zu eins testen. Berg hoch hatte ich das Gefühl mehr kämpfen zu müssen. Was aber wohl eher daran lag, dass ich direkt vom Geschäft gekommen los geradelt bin, nichts gegessen hatte und ewig nicht mehr auf dem Bock gesessen bin (Anfang März glaube ich). Also das muss ich erst noch mal richtig erfahren.
Nachdem es dann aber in einen leicht abkippenden Weg mit leichten Wurzeln ging, die ich gerne zum Springen nehme, war ich doch sehr positiv überrascht. Eine kleine Springmaus habe ich da jetzt. Macht richtig Spaß. Es wirkt ein wenig verspielter. 
Richtig bergab mit allem, was dazu gehört, habe ich ein etwas sicheres Gefühl gehabt. Neue Teile am Bike müssen immer erst mein Vertrauen gewinnen. Dran schrauben und los fahren ist bei mir leider nicht. Im Kopf kommt dann immer dieses: "Habe ich alles richtig montiert; Fliegen die TL-Reifen jetzt auch nicht von der Felge; etc.! Deshalb hat es mich gewundert, dass ich doch ein Mü an mehr Sicherheit gespürt hatte. Was aber trotz aller Skepsis 650b gegenüber nicht von der Hand zu weisen ist, ich war gefühlt, nicht gemessen deutlich schneller unterwegs mit weniger treten. Das ist der einzige Punkt, den ich definitiv merklich gespürt habe, neben der Springmaus 
Alles in allem habe ich den Umbau in keinsterweise bereut. Ein wenig "Hochrad-Gefühl" meine ich verspührt zu haben. Aber nichts kippeliges oder ähnliches, von dem man ja schon gelesen hat. Deshalb werde ich die Gabel mal auf 160 umbauen und hinten ebenfalls auf 160 gehen. Dann kommt das Tretlager auch wieder ein wenig runter.
So, und dazu noch zwei Bildchen, damit das Blabla ein wenig entschädigt wird.

Ein bißchen Romantik








Und die obligatorische Seitenansicht:





Wie heißt das Ding jetzt eigentlich? Teines oder Fabun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (18. April 2014)

Mach doch bitte mal ein Bild von der Reifenfreiheit in der Gabel. Von der Seite sieht es verdammt knapp aus.

Ohne Erbsen zählen zu wollen....einen echten Vergleich hast Du erst, wenn Du beide Eindrücke direkt nacheinander machst. Am besten in der Reihenfolge 26-27,5-26. Ich bin kein Hasser der großen Räder und würde bei einem neuen Rad wohl auch "mit der Zeit gehen". Doch kann man nicht vergleichen, wenn man über einen Monat nicht gefahren ist.


----------



## Ganiscol (18. April 2014)

Wenn man in eine 26" Gabel ein 27,5" Rad steckt, wirds sowieso nicht kippeliger sondern eher träger - also in der Theorie.  Das habe ich bei Tests aber nie spüren können. Umgekehrt schon eher, also 26" Rad in einer 27,5" Gabel. Das fühlt sich für mich kippeliger an weil der Nachlauf durch den grösseren offset kleiner ist.


----------



## sportritter80 (18. April 2014)

Definiere kippelig!
Für mich heisst kippelig wenn das Bike in engen Kurven nach außen zu kippen scheint und man das Gefühl hat das Vorderrad läuft weg. Resultat aus gefühlt zu großem Nachlauf und flachem Lenkwinkel durch die längere 650B Gabel + Laufrad.

Ich hatte ja meine 180er Totem gegen ne 160mm Pike 650B und ein 650B Laufrad getauscht. Hinten weiter 26er.
Das ganz hat mich nun nach einigen Tests, u.a. eine Woche Teneriffa, nicht wirklich überzeugt.
Das Bike wirkte träge und unwillig in engen Kurven,... dabei irgendwie kippelig. Gerade aus lief es natürlich gut.
Konnte das auch im direkten Vergleich zu anderen Bikes spüren, in dem wir versucht haben langsam und auf grader Strecke enge Kreise zu fahren. Mein Fanes hatte gefühlt den größte Wendekreis.
Auf dem Trail kam dann noch der nicht gerade berauschende Grip des Hans Dampf 27,5 (trailstar) dazu.

Vorgestern hab ich dann das Bike wieder auf 26er Vorderrad umgebaut und die 27,5 Pike drin gelassen.
Der erste Eindruck beim Proberollen direkt nach dem Umbau war schon besser, aber immer noch nicht das Wahre.
Als nächstes kam mir die bis dato noch nie probierte Geometrieverstellung in den Sinn und so hab ich schnell umgesteckt auf Stellung 3 (Uphill), was bewirken soll, dass Lenk- und Sitzwinkel um 0,9° Steiler werden und das Tretlager 11mm höher und Federweg hinten 5mm weniger.

Direkt wieder raus und was soll ich sagen,... ich dachte ich fahr ein neues Bike.
Es wirkt auf einmal handlich und agil, ich konnte es gar nicht glauben.
Gestern dann auf den Haustrail und es wurde nur noch besser.
Es hat noch nie soviel Spass gemacht dieses Bike zu fahren. Bergauf fühlt es sich so effektiv an, dass mein Kollege so ins Schwitzen kam, dass er Magenprobleme für seine Underperformance geltend machen wollte.
Und auf dem Trail mit einigen Kickern und Anliegern hatte ich das Gefühl, viel mehr Druck auf der Gabel und deshalb mehr Kontrolle zu haben. Und der sagenhafte Grip des Chunky Monkeys lässt mich doch über den Schwalbe-Knochen schmunzeln. Auch schien mir die Pike in der etwas aufrechteren Stellung sensibler anzusprechen, kann aber auch sein, dass ich mir das auf Grund des allgemeinen Wohlgefühls in dem Moment eingebildet hab.

Ihr merkt schon, dass ich von meinem neuen alten Bike schwer begeistert bin und ich grad nicht weiß was mich von 27,5 überzeugen sollte.
Evtl. würde das Bike mit vorn und hinten 27,5 und der Uphill-Geo auch williger fahren, aber dass es durch die großen Laufräder verspielter wird (wie oben beschrieben), das kann ich mir nun nicht vorstellen.

Als Konsequenz hab ich mir gleich das zum Hinterrad passende Vorderrad in 26 Zoll bestellt (Pacenti DL31), auf welches ein Chunkey Monkey tubeless montiert werden wird, zum Glück hab ich noch einen auf Reserve da momentan bei On-One ausverkauft (warum nur?).
Hab schon nachgefragt und der CM Trail Extreme wird ab Mai wieder lieferbar sein in 26 Zoll. Man muss der Firma ja dankbar sein, dass sie in Zeiten des 650B Wahns noch Reifen in 26 Zoll nachproduzieren lassen.
Dennoch könnte es sinnvoll sein, sich da eine stille Reserve als Resteindeckung anzulegen, zumal der Schlappen nur 20Pfund (24 EUR) kostet und die ab 60Pund sogar versandkostenfrei nach D liefern, hat letztes mal 2 Tage gedauert, also schneller als mancher Versender hier.

Wenn jemand interesse an einem schicken, wunderbar leichten und nahezu neuwertigen 650B Vorderrad (Pacenti TL28 mit CX-Ray und roter 15mm Novatec-Evo Light) hat, bitte melden.


----------



## Ganiscol (18. April 2014)

sportritter80 schrieb:


> Definiere kippelig!
> Für mich heisst kippelig wenn das Bike in engen Kurven nach außen zu kippen scheint und man das Gefühl hat das Vorderrad läuft weg. Resultat aus gefühlt zu großem Nachlauf und flachem Lenkwinkel durch die längere 650B Gabel + Laufrad.


 
Kippelig bedeutet für mich übersteuern in Kurven. Das Rad tendiert zum abkippen in die Kurve hinein nicht aus ihr raus. Enge Kreise ziehen fühlt sich eben kippelig an. Mehr Nachlauf bedeutet aber das Gegenteil. Wenn man in eine 650b Gabel (also mit mehr Offset) ein 26" Rad steckt, hat man weniger Nachlauf, also kippeliger.

Dein Beispiel ist zwar sehr interessant, aber du vergleichst deine Pike mit 552mm EBL, verschiedenen Rädern und Geoverstellung mit einer Totem mit 565mm EBL - das ist eine komplexere Situation als wenn man in eine bestehende 26" Gabel einfach ein 650b Rad einbaut. Und mein Beispiel war eben in die andere Richtund aber sonst analog dazu.


----------



## Piefke (19. April 2014)

sportritter80 schrieb:


> Man muss der Firma ja dankbar sein, dass sie in Zeiten des 650B Wahns noch Reifen in 26 Zoll nachproduzieren lassen.


Wahn trifft es gut.
Gab es vor Jahren schon mal mit DC, SPV, 1.5 - geht alles vorbei.


----------



## slash-sash (20. April 2014)

sportritter80 schrieb:


> aber dass es durch die großen Laufräder verspielter wird (wie oben beschrieben), das kann ich mir nun nicht vorstellen.



Ich habe lange über deinen Satz nachdenken müssen. Liege ich mit meinem Gefühl richtig, hat er Recht? Aber ich glaube, ich kann mein Gefühl erklären bzw. "beweisen". 
Meiner Meinung nach rollt der 650b-Reifen doch einen Tick besser über Hindernisse. Und die Stellen, die ich mit sprungfreudiger/spritziger meinte, hatten kleine bis mittelgroße Wurzeln als "Absprunghügel". Wenn ich also jetzt mein oben genanntes Gefühl nehme, habe ich nicht mehr das Gefühl von der Wurzel kurzzeitig "abgestoppt/ausgebremst" zu werden. Demnach ist es für mich sprungwilliger. 

Sascha


----------



## autoreparierman (21. April 2014)

sportritter80 schrieb:


> Definiere kippelig!
> Für mich heisst kippelig wenn das Bike in engen Kurven nach außen zu kippen scheint und man das Gefühl hat das Vorderrad läuft weg. Resultat aus gefühlt zu großem Nachlauf und flachem Lenkwinkel durch die längere 650B Gabel + Laufrad.
> 
> Ich hatte ja meine 180er Totem gegen ne 160mm Pike 650B und ein 650B Laufrad getauscht. Hinten weiter 26er.
> ...



Nabend,
mußte leider genau die gleiche Erfahrung machen.
Ich hab heute (ohne dein Artikel gelesen zu haben) testweise
vorne wieder auf 26 Zoll mit fat Albert 2.4 (vorher 2.35 Hans Dampf) umgebaut und was soll ich sagen.
Sch.....  ich kann endlich wieder fahrrad fahren!!!
Nach wochenlangen selbstzweifeln und einigen Stürzen kann ich den 
Versuch vorne groß,hinten klein ,als gescheitert zu den Akten legen.
Danke für den Tip mit der Uphill einstellung, werde ich morgen gleich mal ausprobieren.
Ralf


----------



## juju752 (21. April 2014)

Hat denn schon jemand Erfahrungen mit vorne und hinten 650b und einer 160mm Pike gemacht, die er hier teilen möchte?


----------



## hasardeur (21. April 2014)

Nennt sich das dann nicht Teibun? Laut Basti ist genau das die einzig sinnige Variante, die Fanes auf 27,5" zu bringen. Er hat seine Erfahrungen auch schon irgendwo hier gepostet. Nachteil ist aber, dass das Tretlager unweigerlich höher kommt. Es hängt also davon ab, was Du erwartest bzw. erreichen willst.


----------



## slash-sash (22. April 2014)

Shimon hat doch ne Pike drin. Eine Seite zurück. Wobei es doch jetzt egal ist ob Pike oder sonstiges. Du meinst wahrscheinlich ne 160er Gabel. 


Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juju752 (22. April 2014)

@slash-sash : Danke habe ich übersehen.
@hasardeur : Stimmt nicht ganz, die Teibun hat hinten weniger Federweg. Die Alutech Limited Team Edition war ja auch mit 650b und
es gibt auf der Alutech HP jetzt extra ne Fanes mit 650b zu kaufen. Wollte halt nur wissen wie sich das so fährt. Wollte meine Fanes etwas in Richtung Race-Enduro umbauen, da ich damit ein paar Rennen mitfahren möchte.


----------



## slash-sash (22. April 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Mach doch bitte mal ein Bild von der Reifenfreiheit in der Gabel. Von der Seite sieht es verdammt knapp aus.
> 
> Ohne Erbsen zählen zu wollen....einen echten Vergleich hast Du erst, wenn Du beide Eindrücke direkt nacheinander machst. Am besten in der Reihenfolge 26-27,5-26. Ich bin kein Hasser der großen Räder und würde bei einem neuen Rad wohl auch "mit der Zeit gehen". Doch kann man nicht vergleichen, wenn man über einen Monat nicht gefahren ist.



Sorry, ich habe dich irgendwie vergessen. 
Jo, es sind wirklich nur noch ein paar Millimeter. Ist mir auf Dauer auch zu wenig. Es sei denn, ich komme noch dazu eine vernünftigen Schutz zu bauen. Mal schauen. 
Ich habe das Rad gerade nicht da. Aber wenn, werde ich es dir fotografieren. 
Schönen Abend euch. 


Sascha


----------



## slash-sash (21. Mai 2014)

So, beinahe hätte ich es vergessen. 
Hier das versprochene Bild


----------



## hasardeur (21. Mai 2014)

Da solltest Du vielleicht Carbon unter die Brücke kleben, sonst ziehen Dir Steine schöne Scharten ins Material.....oder vorn auf Rock Razor umrüsten 

Wie ist das mit Anschlag an das UR bei voll eingefederter Gabel? Es soll schon fette Abflüge gegeben haben, weil das Rad in der Kompression plötzlich still stand.


----------



## slash-sash (21. Mai 2014)

Das Carbonteil werde ich mir wie immer selber bauen. Schön mit ausreichend Kevlar drin. 
Nee, keinen RR. Meine Magic Mary und vorher Muddy Mary möchte ich nicht mehr missen. Da ist mir das Mehrgewicht auch ziemlich latte. 
Wenn es einen Abflug gibt, müsste ja die Tauchrohrbrücke unter die Castingbrücke wandern. Tut sie das? Habe ich noch nie getestet. Sollte ich mal machen. Danke für den Tipp. 


Sascha


----------



## _-lupin-_ (1. Juni 2014)

Mal ne Frage, verstehe ich das richtig, das wenn man ein Fanes 26 hat, das man nur ein 27,5 LRS bestelln muss und es so einfach zum 27,5 er umbauen kann oder muss ich auf was achten? LG


----------



## hasardeur (1. Juni 2014)

Kritisch ist nur die Gabel. Bei der Fanes kannst Du ja den Radstand verstellen, dann passt 27,5'' rein. Mit den neuen Kettenstreben soll wohl auch bei kurzem Radstand 27,5'' passen. Wahrscheinlich wurde der Yoke etwas geändert.

Von den 26'' Gabeln erträgt nur die Durolux so einigermassen die größeren Räder. Als Universalgabel (26''+27,5'') eignet sich wohl die Mattoc am besten.


----------



## slash-sash (1. Juni 2014)

Genau. Rahmen einfach auf langen Radstand stellen und Laufrad rein. Wie gesagt, die Gabel musst du halt haben. Ich habe ne Durolux als 180er TA Version. Also habe ich hinten auf 160 mm gestellt und mit der Durolux mir die EBL der Pike eingestellt. Hammer. 27,5" ist das neue 26". Und ich war Gegner des 650b-Zeugs. 
Allerdings bleibt dir bei der Durolux nicht wirklich viel Platz. Ist eher ne Notlösung. Aber so konnte ich probieren und mich dann für oder gegen 650b entscheiden. 


Sascha


----------



## Shimon (1. Juni 2014)

Also ich bin froh das ich auf 650b umgestiegen bin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (1. Juni 2014)

Jo, nach 4 Tagen Davos mit Ballern und einigen Touren, kann ich auch sagen, dass ich keinerlei negative Unterschiede feststellen konnte. Und dass, obwohl ich sehr skeptisch gegenüber 650b war. Aber meine Lauftäder bleiben. Allerhöchstens noch nen 26" LRS für den Bikepark. Aber nur, weil ich dann ne 180er Gabel fahren kann. 


Sascha


----------



## _-lupin-_ (2. Juni 2014)

danke euch... dann ist es die richtige entscheidung gewesen...


----------



## _-lupin-_ (6. Juni 2014)

So, Rahmen ist da (hier gefunden) Fotos folgen.... und 650er LRS passt wie beschrieben. Geil fand ich ja das man 12x142mm Achsen einfach reinbekommt ohne ein Hope Adapter kaufen zu müssen ( meine die Plätchen die man am rahmen nur abschrauben muss um von 135mm auf 142mm zu wechseln TOP MITGEDACHT ALUTECH)

LG


----------



## _-lupin-_ (7. Juni 2014)

Fertig in 650b:


----------



## slash-sash (7. Juni 2014)

Cool. Das ging aber schnell. Bist du schon gefahren? 
Brauchst du den Späher unter dem doch zugegebenermaßen recht lang wirkenden Spacer?
Aber schick. 


Sascha


----------



## _-lupin-_ (7. Juni 2014)

Was meinst genau... und danke. Kommt noch ein anderer vorbau dran deswegen der spacer da ich noch nicht weiß welcher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (7. Juni 2014)

Oh Gott. Was habe ich denn da geschrieben?! Geistige Umnachtung!!! Sorry. 
Ich meinte, ob du den Spacer unter dem lang ausschauenden Vorbau brauchst. Aber du hast es mir schon beantwortet.


----------



## hasardeur (7. Juni 2014)

Was fährst Du mit der Fanes? Das KB sieht nach 38er aus und die Kassette nach Rennrad. Und das alles bei 1x10?


----------



## _-lupin-_ (7. Juni 2014)

KB ist 36. Ist eine Rennradkassette und ich finds gut. Fahre schon immer so.


----------



## hasardeur (8. Juni 2014)

Was fährst Du denn dann mit der Fanes so? Nur Downhill? Oder eher Touren im Flachland? Ich habe meine Fanes gestern mal auf 1x10 mit 32-11/36 umgebaut. Für Mittelgebirge wird das schon echt hart sein. Lange Anstiege machen so wohl kaum Spass. Mit 36er KB und Rennradkassette würde ich kaum 10% Steigung schaffen.


----------



## _-lupin-_ (8. Juni 2014)

fahre eigentlich alles damit aber zur Hälfte Enduro Touren / Touren ... komme eigentlich überall hoch bis jetzt ;-) Kassette ist eine 11 - 25

LG


----------



## _-lupin-_ (8. Juni 2014)

@slash-sash:


----------



## lhampe (12. Juni 2014)

Ich war am Wochenende auf der Trailtrophy in Latsch und hab mein scaled sizing Fanes dem Härtetest unterzogen. Ich bin von 170mm Lyrik solo air MCDH mit 26" zur 150mm Pike RCT3 mit 650B (nur Vorderrad) gewechselt. Der Unterschied zu letztem Jahr war enorm. Ich konnte ermüdungsfrei viel schneller fahren. Wobei ich den Unterschied hauptsächlich der famosen Pike zuschreibe und nicht der Laufradgröße. Es kann allerdings sein das die Pike so gut schluckt das für Springen zu wenig Popp bleibt.


----------



## _-lupin-_ (13. Juni 2014)

Das ist doch schön zu hören aber ganz ehrlich:

Du glaubst wirklich es liegt an der gabel zu 100% und die etwas größeren Räder schreibst du nix zu?

Ich für meinen teil will nicht mehr weg von 27,5 in Verbindung mit der Pike aber die pike war schon mit 26er gut weswegen ich der pike das bessere fahrverhalten nicht komplett zuschreibe sondern sie unterstützt  wie damals 26er LRS schon auch den 27,5 und holt den rest raus.


LG und gute nacht ;-)


----------



## Ganiscol (13. Juni 2014)

Ich denke, wenn man sein Fahrwerk von einer (aus meiner Erfahrung) Lyrik SoloAir Gurke zu einer Pike derart verbessert, dann gehen die Vorzüge des etwas grösseren Vorderrads in der Erfahrung des deutlich verbesserten Fahrwerks schon mal ziemlich unter. Zudem dürfte er trotz grösserem Rad unterm Strich immer noch Gewicht gespart haben. Das macht im Rennbetrieb freilich auch was aus.

Man muss ja nicht alles auf das etwas grössere Rad schieben.


----------



## _-lupin-_ (13. Juni 2014)

"Lyrik SoloAir Gurke" hat mir gefallen  Recht haste aber bezogen auf die Aussage entspannter fahren (Geschwindigkeit, Kraft etc etc.) War bei mir der unterschied von 26 zu 27,5 sofort spürbar und ja meine pike tut ihr teil dazu beitragen jedoch ist physik nun mal physik vei der gabel wie bei den Laufrädern.  Ich sage bei mir 70% LRS und wenn die gabel scheiße wäre dann würden die restlichen 30% den spass und die Vorteile von den ewas größeren Rädern mindern. Aber mit der pike als gute gabel ist es nun mal 100% perfekt.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (13. Juni 2014)

Wie groß jetzt die prozentuale Verteilung ist, kann ich nicht sagen. 
Ich weis aber, dass ich die gleiche Gabel drin habe und nur  die Laufräder gewechselt habe. Natürlich habe ich dank Absenksystem die Gabel auf die EBL eine 650b-Pike gebracht. Und ich kann zumindest zu 100% sagen, dass ich keine negativen Aspekte feststellen konnte. Aber einige positive Situationen hatte ich schon. Deshalb bleibt; zumindest für Touren; der 650b LRS. 
Zugegeben, im DH; z.B. Bikepark wirkt es erst einmal ein wenig befremdlich. Aber dafür habe ich noch einen alten bleischweren LRS. Der muss dann halt herhalten. 


Sascha


----------



## _-lupin-_ (13. Juni 2014)

Zur Abwechslung mal meine modifizierte e13 Kettenführung:


----------



## Spacetime (17. Juli 2014)

Moin, ich habe mal eine Frage über die Fanes V2 und der Umrüstung auf 650b. 
Plan ist 650b Laufradsatz + Mattoc auf 170mm

Jemand eine Idee warum dies nicht klappen könnte ? Achsaverstellung muss dann halt nur nach ganz hinten oder ?


----------



## juju752 (17. Juli 2014)

@Spacetime Mattoc gibts in 650b nur in 160mm!!!! Dann lieber die Pike! bis später


----------



## Spacetime (17. Juli 2014)

ach scheisse...

maaan ich wollte kein Fox mehr aber mehr als 160mm für meinen Freerider...


----------



## juju752 (17. Juli 2014)

dann bleib bei 26'


----------



## slash-sash (17. Juli 2014)

Man sagt zwar, dass es oftmals auf die Länge drauf ankommt und 2cm mag in manchen Bereichen auch sinnvoll sein (ein Schelm, wer jetzt schmutziges denkt ) aber ich glaube nicht, dass du den einen Zentimeter spüren wirst. Gerade bei einer so angeblich sahnig gehenden Gabel wie der Pike oder der Mattoc.
Ich jedenfalls gehe nicht mehr zurück auf 26". Evtl. noch für den Bikepark. Und dafür habe dann auch noch die 180er Gabel liegen, jo!
Aber für alles andere im Fanes brauche ich nicht mehr. 
Ist aber meine Meinung mit meinen Erfahrungswerten, die ich vor dem Umbau auch nicht glauben und wahr haben wollte  


Sascha


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Juli 2014)

Also ich würde im Park die 180er auch mit 650b fahren. Ich mag das Tretlager zwar so tief wie es mit 180er Gabel und 26" ist, aber ab und an hatte ich doch Angst hängenzubleiben, sonst hätte ich bergab mehr getreten.

Einzig den Radstand will ich nicht verlängern.

Hat das schonmal wer auf der kurzen Position getestet mit 650b und normalen Reifen wie Maxxis 2.35 oder 2.4?


----------



## slash-sash (17. Juli 2014)

Den letzten Satz verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Du MUSST bei 650b die Radverstellung nach ganz hinten fahren. Sonst gehts ja nicht rein. 
Ne 180er mit 650b geht zwar, zumindest bei meiner Durolux, aber du hast so wenig Platz zwischen Brücke und Reifen, dass es mir zumindest in der Seele weh tut bei jedem Steinchen. 
Ich fahre übrigens nen 2,4er HD hinten IND nen 2,4er MM vorne. 


Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (18. Juli 2014)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Den letzten Satz verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Du MUSST bei 650b die Radverstellung nach ganz hinten fahren. Sonst gehts ja nicht rein.
> Ne 180er mit 650b geht zwar, zumindest bei meiner Durolux, aber du hast so wenig Platz zwischen Brücke und Reifen, dass es mir zumindest in der Seele weh tut bei jedem Steinchen.
> Ich fahre übrigens nen 2,4er HD hinten IND nen 2,4er MM vorne.
> 
> ...


Stimmt nicht ganz, ab der Fanes V4 kann auch der kurze Radstand mit 650b gefahren werden!


----------



## slash-sash (18. Juli 2014)

Das mag sein. Aber schrieb er nicht was von einer V2? 
Ach nee, sehe gerade, das war spacetime. 


Sascha


----------



## juju752 (18. Juli 2014)

@slash-sash:


slash-sash schrieb:


> Man sagt zwar, dass es oftmals auf die Länge drauf ankommt und 2cm mag in manchen Bereichen auch sinnvoll sein (ein Schelm, wer jetzt schmutziges denkt ) aber ich glaube nicht, dass du den einen Zentimeter spüren wirst. Gerade bei einer so angeblich sahnig gehenden Gabel wie der Pike oder der Mattoc.
> Ich jedenfalls gehe nicht mehr zurück auf 26". Evtl. noch für den Bikepark. Und dafür habe dann auch noch die 180er Gabel liegen, jo!
> Aber für alles andere im Fanes brauche ich nicht mehr.
> Ist aber meine Meinung mit meinen Erfahrungswerten, die ich vor dem Umbau auch nicht glauben und wahr haben wollte
> ...


Spacetime will die Fanes als reinen Freerider für Bikepark etc. aufbauen. Für alles andere hat er ein anderes Bike.


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Juli 2014)

V3 - wird also eher nicht gehen. Sieht auch knapp aus. Muss den Kumpel mit dem 650b Rad bei Gelegenheit nochmal um sein Hinterrad bitten, dann weiss ichs


----------



## slash-sash (18. Juli 2014)

juju752 schrieb:


> @slash-sash:
> 
> Spacetime will die Fanes als reinen Freerider für Bikepark etc. aufbauen. Für alles andere hat er ein anderes Bike.




Das hätte man wissen müssen …… 


Sascha


----------



## SebT-Rex (18. Juli 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> V3 - wird also eher nicht gehen. Sieht auch knapp aus. Muss den Kumpel mit dem 650b Rad bei Gelegenheit nochmal um sein Hinterrad bitten, dann weiss ichs


V3 funktioniert (je nach Reifen) bis etwa zur mittleren Einstellung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (18. Juli 2014)

Und das liegt wo dran? An dem geändertem Yoke?
Weil die kettenstreben sind doch gleich lang geblieben, oder?


Sascha


----------



## SebT-Rex (18. Juli 2014)

Ja, das Yoke wurde geändert, Länge blieb unverändert!


----------



## Shimon (20. Juli 2014)

Schöne Tour mit slash-sash und unseren Fanes 650b


----------



## slash-sash (20. Juli 2014)

Super war es 
Definitiv wiederholenswert. Bei so einer Kulisse


Sascha


----------



## Ghost.1 (21. August 2014)

Da mir in Saalbach Speichen vom Sunringle Laufradsatz gerissen sind, und ich dieses Jahr schon mal beim zentrieren war weil ich nen Achter hatte muss ein neuer Laufradsatz bald her. 

Jetzt ist die Frage ob ich bei 26" bleibe oder doch mal 27,5" nehme. Geld um mal nur zu testen hab ich nicht. Gabel müsste dann auch neu. Hinten fahre ich den langen Radstand sowieso. 

Aber jetzt mal bitte ganz ehrlich von den Leuten die vorher von 26" gewechselt haben, lohnt es sich wirklich oder ist es garnicht so toll??? 

Immerhin ist die Geo ja eigentlich auf 26" ausgelegt.


----------



## slash-sash (21. August 2014)

Du wirst enttäuscht sein, wenn du auf 650b wechselst. 
Kaum eine spürbare Änderung. Gut, es rollt ein bischen besser über Hindernisse, wenn man es sich einredet. Du hast etwas mehr Grip, wenn du es dir einredest. Es läuft alles ein wenig leichter, wenn du es dir einredest. 
Und dann wechselst du zurück auf 26", weil der "Vorteil" von 650b eigentlich doch irgendwie keiner war. Aber der Wechsel zurück zu 26" wird zum Aha-Erlebnis. Auf einmal sind die Sachen, die du anfänglich als Einreden abgestempelt hast zur Wirklichkeit. 
So zumindest bei mir. Und ich glaube auch bei shimon. 
Das ist ja oft das Problem von Leuten, die mal kurz 650b gefahren sind. Kein spürbarer Unterschied ist oft das Fazit. 
Jo, stimmt. 
Fehler Nr. 1 dabei: Nicht lange genug auf 650b gefahren. Nur mal kurz drauf gehockt und max. nen Wochenende darauf gefahren. Das reicht nicht. 
Fehler Nr. 2: nicht wieder auf 26" zurück gegangen. Dann spürst du den Unterschied auch nicht. 
Fazit für mich: ich Wechsel nicht mehr zurück. Wie das im Bikepark ist, weis ich noch nicht. Habe ich noch nicht probiert. Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass es da schlechter sein soll. Spritzigkeit oder Wendigkeit leidet m.M nach nicht drunter. 
Du kannst mich aber auch gerne kontaktieren, dann gebe ich dir gerne noch mehr Auskunft über die "Marketing-Aktion 650b der Bike-Industrie". 
Aber das wäre mir alles zuviel zu schreiben.  
 



Sascha


----------



## SebT-Rex (21. August 2014)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Du wirst enttäuscht sein, wenn du auf 650b wechselst.
> Kaum eine spürbare Änderung. Gut, es rollt ein bischen besser über Hindernisse, wenn man es sich einredet. Du hast etwas mehr Grip, wenn du es dir einredest. Es läuft alles ein wenig leichter, wenn du es dir einredest.
> Und dann wechselst du zurück auf 26", weil der "Vorteil" von 650b eigentlich doch irgendwie keiner war. Aber der Wechsel zurück zu 26" wird zum Aha-Erlebnis. Auf einmal sind die Sachen, die du anfänglich als Einreden abgestempelt hast zur Wirklichkeit.
> So zumindest bei mir. Und ich glaube auch bei shimon.
> ...


Die perfekte Beschreibung zu den Unterschieden und ein absolut richtiges Vorgehen! Ja, die Unterschiede (Vorteile) sind klein, aber beim rückrüsten auf 26" merkt man erst, dass diese Vorteile in vielen kleinen Situationen insgesamt eine positive Veränderung bewirken!


----------



## basti1985 (24. August 2014)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> Da mir in Saalbach Speichen vom Sunringle Laufradsatz gerissen sind, und ich dieses Jahr schon mal beim zentrieren war weil ich nen Achter hatte muss ein neuer Laufradsatz bald her.
> 
> Jetzt ist die Frage ob ich bei 26" bleibe oder doch mal 27,5" nehme. Geld um mal nur zu testen hab ich nicht. Gabel müsste dann auch neu. Hinten fahre ich den langen Radstand sowieso.
> 
> ...


Wars möglich in saalbach ersatzspeichen zu bekommen ?


----------



## Ghost.1 (24. August 2014)

basti1985 schrieb:


> Wars möglich in saalbach ersatzspeichen zu bekommen ?



Da ich nicht ohne Grund den Charger Comp Laufradsatz genommen hatte zum Glück ja! Aber trotz der standard Speichen habe ich in nur einem von zwei Läden die richtige Länge bekommen. 

Seit dem finde ich sollte man immer ersatzspeichen + Nippel zumindest am Auto dabei haben.


----------



## hasardeur (25. August 2014)

Oder im Lenker. Ich habe immer ein paar Speichen und Nippel im Lenker. Etwas Schaumstoff und Panzertape drum, dann klappert nix....noch ein Stück Schnur dran, zum rausziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti1985 (26. August 2014)

Hab meine reserve speichen  grad verbaut und bin um weg nach saalbach daher die frage ... uebern winter wird umgebaut, sonst waer ich mit dem laufradsatz auch nichmehr los ...


----------



## wurstzipfel (15. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
Ich reihe mich mal mit meiner Fanes 4.0 650b mit ein.
Ich muss sagen,sooo einen großen Unterschied konnte ich bislang noch nicht feststellen. 
War Anfangs ein wenig ungewohnt, da ich vorher ein Strive in L gefahren habe,und dann eine Fanes in XL und 650b ...
Dran gewöhnt habe ich mich jetzt,und es macht genau so Spass wie meine 26er Bike's 










Morgen werden übrigens noch die Reifen getauscht, jedenfalls hinten der RR kommt runter !
Fehl am Platz bei diesem Wetter


----------



## Bermann (16. Dezember 2014)

Ne Rohloff an der Fanes. Ist ja interessant. Warum denn nicht gleich Pinion?


----------



## slash-sash (16. Dezember 2014)

Hatten wir schon irgendwo mal diskutiert. Ich glaube im "Fragen zur Fanes" Themenbereich.


Sascha


----------



## wurstzipfel (22. Dezember 2014)

Die Rohloff hatte ich noch da 
Wollte keinen Ärger mit meiner Frau


----------



## slash-sash (22. Dezember 2014)

Hätte ich auch nicht gedacht, dass das Ding trotz OEM-Preis nen Verlustgeschäft ist/war/wird. Und meine habe ich vor 6 Jahren schon verkauft. Heute dürften ja noch weniger das Ding kaufen wollen. 


Sascha


----------



## wurstzipfel (22. Dezember 2014)

Wenn du meinst ...
Kann ich so nicht bestätigen ...
Warst du nicht zufrieden?


----------



## slash-sash (23. Dezember 2014)

Würde ich nie wieder fahren. Aber das hatten wir ja schon
Und es muss zu dir passen. Stimmig sieht es ja aus.  Wenn auch nicht mein Ding, aber hässlich ist definitiv was anderes. Respekt.


Sascha


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (23. Dezember 2014)

Herr @wurstzipfel 

Hast du an den vorderen Rahmenöffnungen für die Leitungen Gummiabdeckungen drauf? Sieht so aus, als wären die nicht "nackt", so wie ich es von meinem 4.0er Rahmen kenne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (23. Dezember 2014)

Nein,ich habe ala DIY Silikon genommen .


----------

